# any info on Litespeed Arenberg?



## gsxrawd

I believe last year they were made was 03-04? Where does that frame stand in the line up? How is the geometry?


----------



## j-dawg

*'03*

I think '03 was the last year they made them and even then they stopped showing up on their web site about half way through the year. I've got an '03 that I bought on closeout in Sept. of that year. My understanding is the Firenze took its spot in the lineup. When the Arenberg was out it was the 'cheap' Litespeed as the only other thing they made under $3k was the Veneto or Tuscany. Mine is a triple Ultegra with Cosmos wheels and overall I'm pretty happy. I have the geometry printed from the web site somewhere. Let me know and I'll post the numbers. 

-j


----------



## Juanmoretime

*I had one....*

and would have been happy keeping it for a long time and then I suddenly came across an awesome deal on a Litespeed Vortex that I couldn't pass up. Excelsports still has American Bicycle make the frame for them. The geometry is available by clicking the link.
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...+Road+Frame&vendorCode=MACALU&major=1&minor=1




gsxrawd said:


> I believe last year they were made was 03-04? Where does that frame stand in the line up? How is the geometry?


----------



## SkiRacer55

*As the other posts say...*

...the Arenberg was the entry level Litespeed...nonetheless, with Litespeed quality construction and their flavor of 3/2.5 ti. The difference between the Arenberg and the Tuscany and above is that the Arenberg has round tubes and the more expensive bikes have GET (Geometrically Enhanced Tubing). I have a 2002 Tuscany, and I like the road feel/comfort combination, and I think at least some of that's due to the GET. The Vortex/Ultimate frames have, I think, even more radical GET and are more headed in the direction of a crit bike, and that's not really want to go for all day in the saddle rides at my age (56). Bottom line? The Arenberg or its replacement would be a great bike. I also notice that Litespeed looks like they are trying to move product and be more price conscious...they have a "buy a Litespeed, get free wheels" deal going on right now. The bike that Excel sells, which is the Macalu Professional, is a great alternative. I've heard it is made by Litespeed, is basically the Arenberg tubes/geometry...and the frame only costs $950. I've done a lot of business with Excel and they're one of the best shops around...


----------



## TurboTurtle

gsxrawd said:


> I believe last year they were made was 03-04? Where does that frame stand in the line up? How is the geometry?


It is not in the 2003 catalog. From 2002 - in general, HDA and STA are ~73 deg, chain stay length and BB height are between the Tuscany and Classic. Pretty close to what LS calls traditional Euro road. If you want the numbers for a specific size, reply. - TF


----------

